# Fetal Bait Apocalypse; 3 horror/sci-fi collections rolled into 1!



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

You can get all *three * of my short story collections in one volume at one low price!

Fetal Bait Apocalypse; 3 Collections in 1







contains my short story collections:

Bait and Other Stories
Bedtime Stories for the Apocalypse
Fetal Position and Other Stories











This one volume holds over 120,000 words of fiction that will haunt and terrify you for days on end - all for less than the price of a caramel machiatto!

Contains the award winning stories "Some Things Don't Wash Off" and "Mississippi Pearl" as well as stories that have seen print in such venues as Weird Tales, Gothic.Net, ChiZine, HorrorFind and Pseudopod. Six of these stories have received honorable mentions in The Years Best Fantasy & Horror.

In these three collections, you'll meet:

A father whose intense longing for his dead son lead to disturbing consequences.
A group of college students tubing down a river through a burnt forest who encounter terrifying creatures.
A man seeking redemption for a sinful past through the skill of a tattoo artist.
A Cambodian-American teen who will fit in with the locals at any cost.
A woman who finds a bizarre solace in a rare pearl.
A self-absorbed husband monitoring the end of his existence over the internet.
A teenager digging his way through a deep crust of waste and bone to win his freedom.
A man whose work for the Khmer Rouge returns to haunt him.
A son who has an intensely strange relationship with his mother.
A student with a bizarre homework assignment.
A woman who has a macabre way to deal with bill collectors.

These stories and more will have you up late into the night, glancing over your shoulder and flinching at the slightest of noises.

"Joel Arnold is the real deal. He elicits a subtle element of terror and justice through his writing, delivered without a heavy hand. His exceptional imagery effects readers in a way that leaves them chilled and disturbed; causing the kind of behavior that will leave friends asking "what's bothering you," for days afterwards." D.L. Russell, editor of Strange, Weird & Wonderful Magazine

"Author Arnold has a deft touch with horror that will leave a chill in your spine, but without the violence and gore of much modern horror. The stories remind me of Ray Bradbury at his darkest with their ability to play on the difference between what we know might happen and what we want to happen. These are complex tales with layers below the surface enjoyment of a story well written." Armchair Interviews

A few of the above stories are available as free podcasts at Pseudopod.org, if you'd like to hear a sample of my writing:

http://pseudopod.org/2007/08/31/pseudopod-053-the-apple-tree-man
http://pseudopod.org/2007/05/25/pseudopod-039-some-things-dont-wash-off
http://pseudopod.org/2007/01/19/pseudopod-021-fetal-position
http://pseudopod.org/2009/03/20/pseudopod-134-bait

All of that for only 3.99!

And for those in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fetal-Bait-Apocalypse-Collections/dp/B003NE6G6W

Thanks for looking.
Joel Arnold


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Joel. Here's a quick reminder of our rules!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thank you, Ann!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

You can read one of the two poems included in this collection -- Cowboy Cthulhu -- for free here:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewPoetry.asp?id=280126&AuthorID=127228

Thanks for looking!

Joel


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I am sooooo buying this.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I am sooooo buying this.


Cool! Thanks, David!

Joel


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I would buy this, but I've already got "Bait" and "Fetal Position", so I guess I'll just get "Bedtime Stories". Anyone who doesn't have them yet - I would run and grab the bundle.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> I would buy this, but I've already got "Bait" and "Fetal Position", so I guess I'll just get "Bedtime Stories". Anyone who doesn't have them yet - I would run and grab the bundle.


Thank you so much for that, Blue Frog. I really appreciate it!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Aside from some of the free stories you can listen to on Pseudopod that are part of this collection, I also posted the story "Groundskeeper Hank" here (which you can read for free!):

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewshortstory.asp?id=48668

This is included in my collection Bait & Other Stories, and so is also included in this collection of my - um - collections...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I've read Bedtime stories, and for how many you're getting in this collection (in both quantity and quality), 2.99 is a heck of a good price.

David Dalglish


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> I've read Bedtime stories, and for how many you're getting in this collection (in both quantity and quality), 2.99 is a heck of a good price.
> 
> David Dalglish


Thank you, David!
Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

My family just spent some time in a water park in the Wisconsin Dells, and boy oh boy, there's a lot of fodder for good horror stories there!  

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks to all of those who've downloaded this! If any of you would consider giving it a review on Amazon - good, bad, or indifferent - I'd be forever grateful.  

Joel


----------



## Raisingale (Jul 23, 2010)

Joel,
I bought this yesterday and started it last night. Thoroughly enjoying it. Well written! I'll gladly post a rave on Amazon shortly.
Chris


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Raisingale said:


> Joel,
> I bought this yesterday and started it last night. Thoroughly enjoying it. Well written! I'll gladly post a rave on Amazon shortly.
> Chris


Thank you, Chris - you made my day! 

Joel


----------



## Raisingale (Jul 23, 2010)

I gave it a 5 star review on Amazon. Best of luck you deeply disturbed individual you!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Raisingale said:


> I gave it a 5 star review on Amazon. Best of luck you deeply disturbed individual you!


Thank you very much!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy Friday, everyone!

I'll be raising the price of this omnibus to 3.99 sometime soon (which is about the price of a Venti Caramel Macchiato, but lasts much, much longer!) so please take advantage of the $2.99 price while you can!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's Friday! That means it's bump-time for this collection!
And it's not an easy one to bump, since it's over 120,000 words of fiction. That's heavy!



Joel


----------



## Raisingale (Jul 23, 2010)

Just finished this collection. I'd highly recommend it to any horror fan. Very difficult to put down.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Raisingale said:


> Just finished this collection. I'd highly recommend it to any horror fan. Very difficult to put down.


Thank you. I really appreciate that!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

A little about these collections:

*Bait & Other Stories* explores more rural, 'up north' themes.

*Bedtime Stories for the Apocalypse* is a collection of sci-fi/horror, with themes of apocalypse, whether literal apocalypses or figurative and/or personal apocalypses.

*Fetal Position & Other Stories* doesn't really have a theme other than _horror_. Also, I wrote some of these stories to experiment with different techniques. For example, _My Fear of Escalators_ is written as the theme paper of a high school girl, while _Director's Cut _ uses movie script directions as a type of framework.

I hope you'll give this collection of collections a read!

Thank you,
Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's Friday! That means there's a whole weekend ahead of us, so why not fill your Kindle with an entire truckload of short stories? Fetal Bait Apocalypse is chock-full to the brim with horror, suspense and sci-fi - over 120,000 words worth! 

I hope you'll give it a look.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It sounds like lots of folks are receiving their shiny new K3's!

K3...hmmm... 3 sounds like a great number - what else has the number 3 in it

Oh yeah - my omnibus collection *Fetal Bait Apocalypse; 3 Collections in 1*!

Over 120,000 words of horror and suspense ready and waiting to be slurped up by your hungry new Kindle!

"But Joel," you might ask. "What if I have a K2 or a K1 or even just the Kindle app on my PC or iPhone?"
Well, _some sources_ say that each of those 120,000 words has been nutritionally fortified by magic - um - dust or something that will give your older Kindle a shiny new coat! *

* comments by _some sources_ not necessarily approved by the FDA.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Let's see - Labor Day weekend. For many that means _*3*_ days off. And this volume has _*3*_ short story collections.

Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I could've named this *Bait Apocalypse Fetal*, or *Apocalypse Fetal Bait*, or *Collections? We Got Collections!!!*

But no - those were not meant to be. Instead, *Fetal Bait Apocalypse* it is.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope everyone has a great weekend. If you're looking for something to do, here's 120,000 words of horror and mayhem that should keep you busy!
Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The story "Fetal Position" that is included in this collection came about when my wife was pregnant with our daughter. We took a class on the birthing process, and I was so amazed at all the changes the body goes through when pregnant. So of course, take that information, mix it into my somewhat twisted mind, and voila! _Fetal Position_.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This was my bestseller for September! And now that October has started, what a perfect time to get this for the Halloween season!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I have only read Bait so far, but am working up an Amazon review for it as a stand-alone -- I'll review the omnibus when I've finished it.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> I have only read Bait so far, but am working up an Amazon reivew for it as a stand-alone -- I'll review the omnibus when I've finished it.


Thank you! I really appreciate your taking the time to do that.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Halloween is growing near! Three weeks and two days...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

And the countdown continues. 
Two weeks and two days...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

1 week and 2 days! Can ya feel it


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

2 days to Halloween! Why not curl up by the smoldering ash of a long dead fire, pull up a blanket stained with who-knows-what, and unsettle into my 3 collection omnibus. Hopefully nothing will crawl out of your Kindle while you read, but just in case, I recommend keeping a big ol' butcher knife at the ready.

Have a wondeful Halloween!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I won the Speculative Literature Foundation's Gulliver Travel Grant this month mainly due to the story "Some Things Don't Wash Off" which is included in this omnibus!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come visit my author's page at Authors Den!

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/author.asp?id=127228


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come visit my blog!

http://joelarnold.livejournal.com


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Nice review of *Bedtime Stories for the Apocalypse* - part of this omnibus - here:

http://thescattering.wordpress.com/2010/11/21/verdict-bedtime-stories-for-the-apocalypse-by-joel-arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Today there's a thick layer of snow outside my house. Perfect for bundling up inside and reading something on the Kindle!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

21" of snow over the weekend = extra reading time!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays. Anyone get a new Kindle?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy New Years! I wish everyone here a wonderful 2011!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on down and leave a review for this collection on Amazon! I'd love to hear what you have to say, good or bad.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I finally put this up on Smashwords. Hopefully, it will soon also appear at Sony, Kobo, Apple and Diesel!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/37413


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on down and kick the tires a little bit - take her for a test drive. Hear that engine purr? Only 3.99 and you can drive her right off the lot...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

3.99? About the price of a Venti Caramel Machiatto from Starbucks - which are quite delicious, but don't last very long. Why not spend it on over 120,000 words of fiction?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I recently heard that I looked too nice to be a horror writer. But if I were to open up the shirt I'm wearing, you'd meet my half-formed, conjoined twin Eddy, who is a very messy eater...just keep your fingers away from his mouth.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Welcome to all the new Kindle owners out there!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on down and try a sample!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Since March is the month of March Madness, why not add a little more?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

For those in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fetal-Bait-Apocalypse-Collections/dp/B003NE6G6W


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Joel, bought it and I'm looking forward to reading.
My ebook collection just keeps on growing.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> Hi Joel, bought it and I'm looking forward to reading.
> My ebook collection just keeps on growing.


Thanks, Stuart!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

No problem Joel. Not only do I write horror fiction, but I'm a big fan of reading it too.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The story, "A Bride's Head, Revisited" which is included in this omnibus can be read for free here:

http://www3.chizine.com/a_brides_head_revisited.htm

It's one of my more experimental stories in that it's made up of a bunch of snippets from interviews, police reports, and a suicide note.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Now that the royal wedding is over, why not celebrate with some - um - horror

Yes, that's exactly what ya need! Check it out!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Another weekend, another apocalypse!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Quick - get this before the May 21st rapture! You know - just in case....


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Three *- count 'em, _three _- collections rolled into one!


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

Love the cover!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

BellaStreet said:


> Love the cover!!


Thank you!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's not an auto bus, it's not a city bus, it's not a mini bus -- it's an OMNIBUS!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope you'll come on over and check out my new blog!

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hey, this is 50% off over at Smashwords this month!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/37413

Just enter code SSW50 upon checkout.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sale is still on! 50% off over at Smashwords this month!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/37413

Just enter code SSW50 upon checkout.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Read the free story of the month on my blog here:

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/p/free-story-of-month.html


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Three collections for less than the price of a caramel macchiato? Yes indeedy!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy Humpeth Day!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on over and check out this large collection!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What better way to spend a Thursday then curled up with a big collection of horror?!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's the first day of autumn! My favorite season.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This was on Ereader News Today on Tuesday!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-fetal-bait-apocalypse/677989


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

I read the first three stories in this collection and immediately bought it.  I can't wait to finish the rest of them.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

BrianJJarrett said:


> I read the first three stories in this collection and immediately bought it. I can't wait to finish the rest of them.


Hey, thanks Brian!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the title...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Steve Vernon said:


> I love the title...


Thanks, Steve!


----------



## BrianJJarrett (Aug 25, 2011)

I read through several more of these short stories last night and I'm blown away.  This is EXACTLY the kind of horror I love to read.  The writing and editing is superb.

If any of you folks out there love imaginative, supernatural, creepy horror then buy this collection.  It costs about as much as a gallon of gas.

Joel, expect more sales as I buy up the rest of your books.  

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

BrianJJarrett said:


> I read through several more of these short stories last night and I'm blown away. This is EXACTLY the kind of horror I love to read. The writing and editing is superb.
> 
> If any of you folks out there love imaginative, supernatural, creepy horror then buy this collection. It costs about as much as a gallon of gas.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks again, Brian. I really appreciate that!

Take it easy,
Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on down and get your *Fetal Bait Apocalypse*!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Oh, you know you want it!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

From a recent review:

"This is some of the most creative horror I've read in years. The writing is superb; descriptive and engaging. All in all Fetal Bait Apocalypse is a thoroughly entertaining, creepy, and frightening experience." Brian Jarrett


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hey, it stays crunchy - even in milk!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's Tuesday! That means it's Fetal Bait Apocalypse Day! (or something like that...)


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a happy (and safe) New Years!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's 2012...Do you know where your Fetal Bait Apocalypse is?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy Year of the Dragon!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Check it out! It'll do your Monday good.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hey, hey, hey! It's Friday! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy International Women's Day!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Horror for your weekend!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What's a weekend without a little horror??


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why not start your Monday off with a little horror!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's Horror Collection Tuesday! At least that's my story, and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Get your horror fix today!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Horror fans, come on down!


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

That's a great title.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

jasonzc said:


> That's a great title.


Thanks, Jason!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The end of August is nigh! Best get your horror reading in before it's too late.

Okay, actually it's never too late to get your horror reading in.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a wonderful Monday - if such a thing is possible.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a great weekend - don't forget that Halloween is just around the corner!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

October - my favorite month of the year!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope you all had a great Halloween!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

A lot of reading in one package!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Chase the Monday blues away with these 3 collections of horror rolled into 1!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your new book!   I wish you a million book sales now!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

seanhrobertson said:


> Congratulations on your new book!  I wish you a million book sales now!


Thank you, Sean! You, too!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

My big collection! Three collections in 1!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Lots of reading here!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Get ready for a weekend of horror reading!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Not 1, not 2, but THREE collections rolled into One!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Three, I tell ya, THREE!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Have a wonderful weekend, and may all your snow melt by Sunday!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

3 (3) _Three_ collections in 1!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I can only speculate on how speculative these stories are.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Horror? SciFi? Short stories? What more could ya ask for?!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Horror galore!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Lotsa horror!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Mmmm....autumn is looming, which means...Halloween is near!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Are you ready for autumn?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Lots to read to get you in the mood for Halloween!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope everyone is having a great start to the new year so far!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Try it - you might like it!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Lots of stories!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Do lots of pop-up ads on my computer mean the apocalypse is imminent?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

September means October is right around the corner...a great time for spooky stories!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hope everyone is enjoying their holidays!


----------

